# Honeybees working Ironweed



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a section of unused pasture (about 2 acres) that I was going to bushhog last week. But after I saw the bees working the Ironweed I decided to put it off until the bloom is over.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Ironweed has a stunning color and my bees are all over it in my yard, I have some clumps of it that are 7 feet tall, most is around 5 feet, and it spreads quickly by seed. John


----------

